# Is your passport withheld during visa application?



## Donnie22 (5 mo ago)

Hi all, I am in the process of applying for a critical skills visa and I wanted to know if you are required to submit your passport along with your application at VFS. I know the application process takes really long in my country (Zimbabwe) and I would like to prepare if this is the case.

Thank you.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

No. They do not take your passport.

When the outcome is available, you will be notified to bring your passport and application receipt to VFS. If you application is approved, VFS will stick your visa to your passport on site.


----------



## Donnie22 (5 mo ago)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> No. They do not take your passport.
> 
> When the outcome is available, you will be notified to bring your passport and application receipt to VFS. If you application is approved, VFS will stick your visa to your passport on site.


Thank you for the information. It brings me great relief, you're a lifesaver.


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Donnie22 said:


> Thank you for the information. It brings me great relief, you're a lifesaver.


Can /have you travel/ed to South Africa while waiting for the permit outcome? Given the fact that Zimbabweans do not require a Visa to enter south africa.


----------

